# 10-11 Lost Key Marina



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to go fishing with my buddy Ashley on his 22 foot Grady White yesterday. The weather was not very nice but we battened down the hatches and charged head first into a nasty little sea. Pounded away at the miles at 15 and 16 miles an hour but finally made it to the fishing grounds. Ashley and I both took a little fall yesterday, and today my elbow is letting me know it. I hope Ashley is not as sore as I am. His fall looked much worse than mine. Fishing was good, but did not get our limit of grouper. Dang it, my grouper limit streak has been broken. Not because of the weather or the fishing, but because we simply ran out of cooler space. Filled the fish box and the bait cooler and headed on in. The rewards are sweeter when you have to work for them. A little beat up, but not beaten. We pull back into the marina early with a box full and proud of our bounty. Everyone be SAFE. Don't do what I do so often. I do my best on every trip and work as hard as I can. I get so caught up in making everyone happy with a full box, that I get in to big of a hurry and get hurt. Slow down, enjoy the ENTIRE trip and have fun. The fun is in the entire adventure, not just turning the handle of a reel. Thanks again guys, i'm going back to the couch and lick my wounds. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a nice mess!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

*Nice*

Nice haul!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Delynn you don't have many bad days do you


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jealous..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Dang!


What he said !


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Be safe out there but that's a nice box full of fish!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome box full of fish!!!


----------



## no-time (Aug 23, 2012)

You should start calling it catching instead of fishing.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Just wait.... If he starts posting hunting reports you wont think he is human. That little blonde fish killing machine out does herself in a deer stand!


----------

